# Training & behaviour



## SCRB (Jun 1, 2010)

Hello.

If your having problems with your dog, pulling, barking, snapping ect. please contact us for free advise or offer for one on one training.

We work with kennels, where we train the dogs one on one to make sure thy are loving family pets and don't come back to the kennels.

We work only with possitiv and treat training. We are all trained dog handlers, behaviournists, welfare officers.

Please contact us: [email protected]

Website will be up and running asap.

SecondChance Rescue & Behaviour.


----------

